# Interesting shoes...



## sporkattack (Sep 28, 2006)

I can't decide whether I adore these shoes or think they're hideous. Thoughts?


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Sep 28, 2006)

their nice
where are they from?
i think their unusual and the high heel keeps them from look drab


----------



## little teaser (Sep 28, 2006)

there cute i like em


----------



## Uchina (Sep 28, 2006)

When I look at these shoes, my brain does something interesting.  Both the "oh cute" and the "yuck hideous" switches go off at the same time.  Fascinating, isn't it?


----------



## sporkattack (Sep 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *as_cute_as_pie* 
_their nice
where are they from?_

 
They're from Nordstrom. Or wherever, they're Seychelles, so they're available online in many places, I think.

Uchina: Yes, it's interesting. My brain did the same thing. *laughs*


----------



## ben (Sep 28, 2006)

barf :0(


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Sep 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Uchina* 
_When I look at these shoes, my brain does something interesting.  Both the "oh cute" and the "yuck hideous" switches go off at the same time.  Fascinating, isn't it?_

 
same here.. I dont know wether to love them or hate them ..


----------



## sallytheragdol (Sep 28, 2006)

I don't love them, I don't quite hate them, but I definitely don't love them. They are interesting but not really cute


----------



## Bernadette (Oct 21, 2006)

I freakin' love em!


----------



## MzEmo (Oct 21, 2006)

i think they belong in a vault


----------



## lara (Oct 21, 2006)

They're gorgeous, but they belong to an entire 'look'. 

Work them with a high-waisted tweed skirt with matching car coat with braclet sleeves, black leather elbow gloves and a cloche hat - rock the 1948 archive Balenciaga look.


----------



## attacuswings (Oct 21, 2006)

I love them!  I agree with lara that they're great for a vintage look.  Very 40s to me.


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Oct 21, 2006)

Yeah their cute but just not my style or something I would wear.


----------



## GODDESS (Oct 22, 2006)

I think there sexy! With a pin stripe themed outfit! Its a nice take on a classic mens style of shoe.


Lizzz


----------



## litlaur (Nov 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_They're gorgeous, but they belong to an entire 'look'. 

Work them with a high-waisted tweed skirt with matching car coat with braclet sleeves, black leather elbow gloves and a cloche hat - rock the 1948 archive Balenciaga look. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I think you hit the nail right on the head 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was considering buying those, with a similar look in mind, but I chose something else.


----------



## aeni (Nov 12, 2006)

The only reason why I don't like heels like these is b/c I think they're hard to wear and look funny with a skirt/dress.  I always think you should expose more of your foot in a way.  Would probably look cute with business pants.


----------



## juli (Nov 12, 2006)

Combo of men's dress shoes and women's stilettos sorta thing....

interesting.. I really can't say whether i hate it or love it!

but interesting.....


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Nov 14, 2006)

they're ewwwwww


----------



## mskitchmas (Nov 18, 2006)

i love them!!!

they are supercute. you could do it up with a little 40's style dress or suit, or wear them with jeans and a cozy sweater. or go goth!


----------

